# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3

## kkomar

Тема:
Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси
+
Бонусное занятие
•Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
•Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
•Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
•Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
•Расширения конфигураций — разработка механизма проверки полей

http://dropmefiles.com/PR1Uo

Если не скачивает, прошу сообщить

----------

alexpol6 (15.09.2018), beller (14.02.2017), cowwwboy (28.09.2016), qNas1 (18.03.2020), slava0803 (31.12.2019), wdgann (24.10.2016)

----------


## cowwwboy

Файлы удалены, отправьте на почту cowwwboy@ya.ru

----------


## cowwwboy

> Если не скачивает, прошу сообщить


не скачивает

----------


## Makario2013

Лично я пользовалась услугами этого программиста http://www.pro1c-msk.ru/. Очень довольна !!!Знает свое дело!

----------


## Viger

Ссылка не работает.

----------


## Soul

Выложите, пожалуйста, еще раз, по ссылке сообщение, что "файлы были удалены".. Или на почту Lightw@yandex.ru пришлите, пожалуйста, буду очень рада.

----------


## wdgann

> Тема:
> Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси
> +
> Бонусное занятие
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
> •Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
> •Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
> •Расширения конфигураций — разработка механизма проверки полей
> ...


Присоединяюсь. Если есть возможность, скиньте на почту.

----------


## Sandrik2000

Присоединяюсь к просьбе, можно на почту.

----------


## Kagraman

Можно мне тоже на почту. kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## amitin78

Нужен курс Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2

----------


## Кристина1983

Добрый день!
 Хочу от Деда Мороза получить в подарок курсы:

 Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
 Разработка управляемого интерфейса 8.3

 Пришлите, пожалуйста )) мое мыло:  major13@mail.ru

----------


## pavel.1c

Добрый день. Ребят, скиньте мне на почту тоже пожалуйста pavel.1c@mail.ru

----------


## Gold777

Можно мне тоже курс "Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3" на почту, пожалуйста... diana_pvlv@yahoo.com

----------


## beller

Можно и мне курс по интерфейсам 8.3 на mihail76vv@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Mephistopilus

Прошел по ссылке, "Файлы удалены"
Если есть возможность и не сложно, то вышлите на почтовый ящик mephistopilus@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## offcchar1c

Привет
Можно и мне на почту прислать: steven.vankonti@gmail.com

----------


## percofka

У кого есть нормальные выгрузки баз по домашним задания к курсу разработка интерфейсов и форм, пожалуйста отзовитесь, можно поменяться на то что есть у меня (torpov1990@gmail.com)

----------


## VBMADD

Привет
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
А и мне бы на почту прислать: v_b_m@rambler.ru
всемерно благодарен!

----------


## pzt2000

Пришлите на почту пожалуйста pzt2000@mail.ru

----------


## 56-49-962

Добрый день! Очень нужен курс Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3! Буду благодарен если если пришлете на почту 56-49-962@rambler.ru

----------


## OrionMSK

Если ссылку на курс "Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С: Предприятие 8.3" можно получить только на почту, то скиньте, пожалуйста на orion.msk@inbox.ru

----------


## Зверский Мозг

Прошу прощения за беспокойство, но не могли бы Вы отослать торент-файл на мыло ddeneb_rush@mail.ru ?
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## rearm

Буду признателен за ссылку на данный курс ivanivanov1011@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Nikeloader

Я тоже был бы очень признателен за курс nikeloader@gmail.com

----------


## makaroff856

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту k89036048225@yandex.ru

----------


## bajiepka86

Здравствуйте! Вышлите пожалуйста ссылку на bajiepka@gmail.com

----------


## sergsqr

Привет
Можно и мне на почту прислать: store@inet.ua

----------


## Trostin

И что вам кто то что то скинул на почту?

----------


## alfair

присоединюсь - можно мне на почту "Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси", могу поменяться 
suriafla1@gmail.com

----------


## Latim

Очень нужны решения преподавателя по этому курсу. Кто может поделиться? Не исключаю денежное вознаграждение
майло: хor8@yаndeх.ru

----------


## Giotto

Есть курсы:

- Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
- Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
- Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
- Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
- Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
- Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
- Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3
- Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.3, КА 2.2 и 1С:ERP 2.2
- Курс по 1С:Конвертации данных 2.0/2.1
- Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
- Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.2
- Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
- Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакции 3.0
- Бюджетирование в ERP 2.2
- Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8
- Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
- Администрирование систем на 1C:Предприятие 8
- Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
- Полный курс по производственному учету в УПП и подготовка на Специалист 1С: УПП
- УЦ-1 Бюджетирование в прикладном решении ERP 2.1
- Регламентированный учёт в ERP 2.1
- Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1СУПП и ЗУП
- Первый шаг к 1С Эксперту. Подготовка к тестированию 1С Профессионал (2015)
- Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки

от проекта [1с-курсы-рф].

Контакты: kursy-1c@inbox.ru

----------


## Clition

Есть у кого практические задания с 23 по 28?

----------


## M_Alex

И мне, и мне... если можно, конечно..Пож. оч. нужно.. masljukov@mail.ru

----------


## Giotto

> Есть курсы:
> 
> - Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С 8.3 + подготовка на «1С:Эксперт» + дополнение по Linux и PostgreSQL
> - Упр. учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации по упр. учету в ERP 2.4
> - Подготовка к экзамену специалист-консультант 1СERP 2.4. Управленческий учет (УЦ № 3)
> - Подготовка к Аттестации по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.2
> - Курс подготовки к Аттестации на 1С Специалист по платформе 8.2
> - Концепция прикладного решения ERP 2.1 (edu.1c.ru)
> - Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3 (edu.1c.ru)
> ...


Ищу сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-консультант по ЕРП:
Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению подсистем управления производством и организации ремонтов в программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4»
Артикул: 4601546135896

Взамен могу поделиться любыми видеокурсами по 1С из моего списка.

----------


## Uliana2305

Пожалуйста! Вышлите ссылочку на почту ulechka.sun@gmail.com

----------


## San335

Доброго времени суток!Можно ссылкуна почту shashkinalexandr@gmail.com , плизззз!!

----------


## vladzem

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту stentor123@mail.ru

----------


## shahzodek

Привет
Можно и мне на почту прислать: saidjonov97@gmail.com

----------


## Su31

можно на почту shtinsasha@narod.ru

----------


## vladimkarp

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту vakvakasus@gmail.com

----------


## Addddrr223

Пожалуйста! Вышлите ссылку на почту anriuser@gmail.com

----------


## alekobo

Пожалуйста! Вышлите ссылку на почту alekobohachev@gmail.com

----------


## SZV

Пожалуйста! Вышлите ссылку на почту sr.zaw.to-make-itself@yandex.ru.

----------


## baziliki

Вышлите, пожалуйста ссылку на почту baziliki@yandex.ru

----------


## fokses

Вышлите, пожалуйста ссылку на почту alesya.kojevnikova@mail.ru

Буду очень благодарна

----------


## mrbard

Вышлите, пожалуйста ссылку на почту m.kanaev@mail.ru

----------


## alekobo

Смысл этой темы в которой ничего не происходит более 30 дней, кому то пришло хотя бы что то или предложение  о чем то ?

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Добрый день.
Есть курс "Основныe пpинципы paботы с УТ 11.3." Но не хватает видео Уроков по Себестоимости и Фин Результату и по межфирменным продажа.

Если есть у кого-то можете поделиться? Почта work1286@gmail.com
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## VOD

Вышлите, пожалуйста ссылку на почту vados647@gmail.com

----------


## larabelle

Прошу выслать на webweis@mail.ru

----------


## NGExx

Есть такой.
Кому интересно - пишите в личку.

----------


## niki295

Можно мне тоже на почту. konovod@bk.ru

----------


## Su31

Если можно мне ссылочку на shtinsasha@narod.ru

----------


## alekobo

Можно мне тоже на почту. alekobohachev@gmail.com

----------


## tevlar

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту tevlar@ya.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Bagzbubu

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту limarenko0308@gmail.com

----------


## magnumbog

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту badboy6@bk.ru

----------


## HPDX2300

это она?
https://its.1c.ru/db/pubv8devui

----------


## yurareg1

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту yurareg1@gmail.com

----------


## smartdrv

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту zhivport@gmail.com

----------


## asoft65

Добрый день. У кого есть рабочая ссылка, скинтье пожалуйста на почту asoft65@mail.ru. Надеюсь кто-нибудь отзовется...Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## nazh

Пожалуйста! Вышлите ссылочку на почту nazh85@mail.ru

----------


## varitseva

Добрый день! И мне ссылочку киньте пожалуйста на почту!!! Очень нужен.. varitseva@mail.ru

----------


## NurzadaNur

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту Nuribaka@gmail.com

----------


## AlexGinger

Всем привет, у кого есть ссылка поделитесь, пожалуйста, в личное сообщение)

----------


## yurii123

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту yurii_belov@mail.ru

----------


## GrigoriyKos

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту grigoriy.kedoff@gmail.com. Можно обмен на курсы по ЕРП или другие. Спасибо!

----------


## Artem_LN

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту vodevil.lan@mail.ru

----------


## kumba_1982

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту kumba@nextmail.ru

----------


## vikarman

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту IC4Friend@yandex.ru

----------


## serzhu

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на Курсы профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм 1С: Предприятие 8.3 на адрес serzhu@yandex.ru

----------


## nmeth

Пришлите, пожалуйста, курс на bit8rd@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## mibeki

Пришлите, пожалуйста, курс на mibeki@mail-desk.net. Спасибо!

----------


## shechita

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту shechita@yandex.ru

----------


## atk6013

:) atamanov.ys@gmail.com

----------


## serzhu

Скажите добрые люди, а кому нибудь направляли ссылку последнее время?
Мне ничего не пришло. Кто поможет.

----------


## shechita

Либо на обмен отправляют, либо за плату от 500 до 1000

----------


## serzhu

Спасибо. Хоть бы кто ссылку кинул..... А там бы договорились.

----------


## semenoof

народ, есть у кого-нибудь эти курсы:
1. Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3
2. Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
3. КОНВЕРТАЦИЯ ДАННЫХ 3.0 И ТЕХНОЛОГИЯ ОБМЕНА ЧЕРЕЗ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ ФОРМАТ

semenoof@ya.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## semenoof

спасибо

----------


## kap1984

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту ak@m-tools.ru кому не сложно. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## Arti4k

Сбросьте пожалуйста на почту arti4ik@gmail.com

----------


## Alexsander555

Сбросьте, пожалуйста, на почту alexsander.a.555@mail.ru

----------


## anjelichka

Доброго времени суток. Если можно и мне скиньте на почту: anj.anjelichka@list.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## SONICUS

Добрый день. Скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту sonicpda@mail.ru

----------


## asoft65

Добрый день. Если возможно, пожалуйста и мне на asoft65@mail.ru скинтье ссылку на это курс и если есть иные, буду признателен.

----------


## semenoof

Друзья, можно и мне ссылку на этот курс на semenoof@ya.ru?
Спасибо.

----------


## Kirash

Друзья, можно ссылку на andreybal56@gmail.com

----------


## grushevski

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, если можно,  скиньте мне на почту oleg-g1987@yandex.ru  ссылку на этот курс и если есть другие, буду признателен.

----------


## go0n

Можно и мне ссылочку на почту go0n@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## BloodStyle

Добрый день. Можно, пожалуйста ссылку kirill.chernetskiy15@gmail.com.
Спасибо:)

----------


## paparazzz1

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту dev_null88@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## nataly_k

У кого есть ссылка скиньте, пожалуйста, guseva-n-a@yandex.ru

----------


## mistervoron123

Добрый день! Скините пожалуйста на почту mistervoron@yandex.ru !?

----------


## Тавриан

Добрый день. Можно, пожалуйста ссылку tsarev_bt@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## sanyav

Добрый день. Скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту sanyav@mail.ru

----------


## Дженн

Добрый день! Можно ссылку на evgenia_cat@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Асет

Добрый день! Можно ссылку на 1ckaz@mail.ru. Спасибо!  Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым годом! Успехов всем.

----------


## dimens

Добрый день! Всех с Наступающим! Просьба прислать ссылку на dimension@pochtamt.ru Спасибо!

----------


## alexmol

Добрый день! С наступающим! Поделитесь ссылочкой на alex_mol@list.ru
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## evgenjola

Добрый вечер! С наступающим всех Рождеством! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на evgen_j-ola@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Cupuyc007

Добрый день!

Ссылку можете прислать на почту oleg-0077@yandex.ru.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## yakimuro

Добрый день!

Будьте добры на fudziyama_2018@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## Tasha1C

Добрый вечер! Можно и мне ссылочку на почту Tatyana_ch20@mail.ru. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Ruskus

Здравствуйте! Можно, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту: ruskucher@i.ua.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ruskus

Добрый день!

Будьте добры на ruskucher@i.ua

Спасибо, большое!

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С курсы для начинающих разработчиков (2019, RUS)* 

Год выпуска: 2019
Производитель: ООО Авиант Франчайзи 1С
Сайт производителя: https://www.aviant.ru/
Автор: Князев Максим
Продолжительность: 34
Язык: Русский
Описание: Данный видео-курс предназначен для людей, которые начинают свою деятельность в 1С программировании
Содержание:
1.Подготовка к установке Windows 10, 2.Установка 1С, 3.Основы БУ, 4.Контрольный Пример, 5.Обновление 1С, 6.Лицензирование 1С, 7.Установка MS SQL Server, 8.Постановка сервера на сопровождение, 9.Первоначальная настройка 1С из коробки, 10.Основы НДС, 11.Программирование, 12.Система заявок Авиант, 13.Биржа заявок Авиант, 14.1C Бухгалтерия Основные Средства, 15.Программирование в 1С, 16.КейсБыстраяРазработка

В дополнение: учебные книги по курсы и руководства с сайта ИТС.
Файлы примеров: отсутствуют
Видео: MPEG-4, 1280x720, 16:9, 30, 397 kb/s
Аудио: AAC, 44.1 kHz, 128 kb/s, 2 channels

*turbobit*

----------


## letvipdep

* Основы программирования в системе "1C:Предприятие 8.3" PCRec (2015)* 

Автор: Учебный центр 1C (Басалов Юрий) 
Формат: flv (+ доп. материалы)
Видео: AVC, 1920x1080/1280x720, ~4000 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 128 Kbps, 48.0 KHz
Размер : 11 GB ( части по 200-700 Mb)
Язык: Русский
Год выпуска: 2015
Описание:
Данный курс поможет специалисту преодолеть сложность в понимании языка программирования системы "1С:Предприятие 8", сформировать начальные практические навыки и быстро приступить к работе.
Цели курса: ознакомление слушателей с базовыми задачами и возможностями встроенного языка 1С, формирование практических навыков по программированию в системе "1С:Предприятие 8". Курс предназначен для широкой аудитории слушателей: от начинающих программистов, пользователей и консультантов до профессионалов, желающих освоить предметно-ориентированное программирование.
Содержание:
1. Основные конструкции встроенного языка 1С:Предприятие 8
- Базовые типы данных
- Работа с текстовыми значениями
- Работа с числовыми значениями
- Работа с датой и временем
- Работа со значением типа булево
- Системные функции работы со значениями
- Преобразование типов данных
- Выражения и операторы
- Работа с переменными и оператор присваивания
- Арифметические операции
- Логические операции
- Синтаксические конструкции
- Работа с условиями
- Работа с циклами
- Работа с переходами
- Коллекции значений
- Использование массивов
- Использование таблицы значений
- Использование дерева значений
- Использование списка значений
- Использование структуры
- Использование соответствия
2. Объектная модель работы с данными
- Конфигурация базы данных
- Программное чтение дерева метаданных
- Анализ объекта конфигурации
- Анализ предопределенных элементов
- Анализ коллекции метаданных
- Объекты встроенного языка
- Использование системных свойств
- Использование системных методов
- Расширение методов объекта встроенного языка
- Объекты информационной базы
- Создание объекта
- Определение динамических свойств объекта
- Создание собственных методов объекта
- Обработчики событий
- Использование события "Перед записью"
- Использование события "При записи"
3. Табличная модель работы с данными
- Использование одного источника
- Соединение источников
- Объединение источников
- Объединение записей
- Получение итоговых записей
4. Совместное использование табличной и объектной моделей
- Использование временных таблиц
- Использование менеджера временных таблиц
- Обход результатов запроса
- Использование пакетных запросов

*turbobit*

----------


## letvipdep

*Специалист | Комплексная программа. Программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2014) PCRec*

Автор: Афанасьев Сергей
Продолжительность: 67:21:46
Формат: MP4 (+ доп. материалы)
Видео: AVC, 1920x1080/1280x720, ~4000 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 128 Kbps, 48.0 KHz
Размер : 5,62 GB ( части по 200-700 Mb)
Язык: Русский
Год выпуска: 2014
Описание: Эксперты Учебного центра «Специалист» разработали для Вас комплексную программу подготовки «Программирование в системе 1С: Предприятие». Пройдя обучение по комплексной программе, Вы получите все необходимые знания и навыки для успешной разработки и модификации прикладных решений на базе системы «1С: Предприятие 8.3». Программа составлена с учетом наиболее распространенных требований работодателей к сотрудникам.
Программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 . Включает в себя 7 курсов:
1. 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
2. 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
3. Использование запросов в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». Язык запросов
4. 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
5. 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
6. 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
7. 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

*turbobit*…..*2bay_1.1*…..*2bay_1.2*…..*2bay_2.1*…..*2bay_2.2*…..*2bay_2.3*…..*2bay_3.1*…..*2bay_3.2* 
…..*2bay_4.1*…..*2bay_4.2*…..*2bay_5.1*…..*2bay_5.2*…..*2bay_5.3*…..*2bay_6.1*…..*2bay_6.2*…..*2bay_6.3*…..*2bay_7.1*....*2bay_7.2*

----------


## slife

Добрый день, можно ссылку на курс fleshka22@gmail.com , Спасибо!

----------


## Ranel

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на курс на почту lenartatarin73@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kenzilka

И мне тоже вышлите пожалуйста kenzilka@mail.ru

----------


## revers73

Добрый день, и мне тоже пожалуйста на oneklik@gmail.com

----------


## Biligor

Добрый день. Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на почту trans4ua@protonmail.com кому не сложно. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## unno87

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже, пожалуйста, вышлите ссылку на rud4enko@gmail.com
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Aspirine

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже, пожалуйста, вышлите ссылку на apa2010x@mail.ru
Заранее, Cпасибо!

----------


## alexy71

Просьба, скиньте ссылку на почту alexyav71@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## civil07

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на курс на почту civil07@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## neovision

Поделитесь плз ссылкой на курс, почта 1neoalone@gmail.com

----------


## kovtunaa

У кого есть, поделитесь ссылочкой пожалуйста - prosto.chtets@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## asakzt

Пожалуйста! Вышлите ссылку на почту asakzt@mail.ru

----------


## Nicksowo

Доброго времени суток, можно и со мной поделиться, если не жалко? nik_kater@mail.ru

----------


## yzamat

Пожалуйста, пришлите ссылку на почту nck.p@bk.ru
Спасибо большое!

----------


## revers73

Поделитесь плиз ссылкой, почта oneklik@gmail.com

----------


## Тавриан

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой, почта tsarev_bt@mail.ru

----------


## Руслан_88

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой, почта awd_flash@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## bol4er

Поделитесь плз ссылкой на курс, почта aabelyavtsev@gmail.com

----------


## htomeheb1

Поделитесь плз ссылкой на курс, почта dmitry.plotnikovv@yandex.ru

----------


## vovanium

Добрый день, прошу Вас поделиться ссылкой. Почта: vova-1996@mail.ru
Могу в ответ поделиться полным курсом: "Пакет сертифицированных курсов 1С (8 в 1)"

----------


## 5H1

Здесь вообще реально получить этот курс или все в надежде на чудо пишут одно и тоже? :)

----------


## lazerff2

Добрый день, прошу Вас поделитесь ссылкой. Почта: lazer_ff6@e1.ru

----------


## Руслан_88

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс, почта awd_flash@mail.ru
В ответ могу поделиться: Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С ERP 2.4, Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С Предприятие 8.3, Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C ERP 2.4, Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С ERP 2.4 (2.2), Администратор 1С v2.0 2019, УПП от А до Я.

----------


## Legachin

Доброго дня товарищи, поделитесь пожалуйста курсом, legapos@gmail.com, пишите на почту могу предложить что нибуть на обмен.

----------


## gfi

Добрый день всем!
И мне можно курс,поделитесь пожалуйста!!!
gfi_gs21@mail.ru

----------


## san3s

Добрый день! Скинmте пожалуйста курс afk_exim@ukr.net

----------


## Serg-007

Доброе время суток!
Можно курс на почту: serg-007-ksn@mail.ru

----------


## thoththoth

Добрый день, поделитесь ссылочкой пожалуйста borgyr@ukr.net

----------


## noffkj1

Добрый день и мне скиньте пожалуйста. noffkj@gmail.com

----------


## Christine_778

Добрый день! Отправьте пожалуйста на почту kri.cherepova@yandex.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Falex

Очень прошу прислать ссылку на почту: qxxytjxiylcx@mail.ru

----------


## Vedutenko_s

Добрый  день. Отправьте пожалуйста на почту vedutenkos@mail.ru

----------


## andy27

Большая просьба поделиться ссылкой на andydream@yandex.ru

----------


## SONICUS

Отличная платформа для сбора ящиков для спамеров!

----------


## Руслан_88

Здравствуйте! Ищу курсы Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения от УЦ №3, Основы производственного учета в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ред 3.0 ОСНО и кадровый и зарплатный учет в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред 2.5, 3.х от Профбух8.ru.
В обмен есть Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С Предприятие 8.3 и прочие курсы, почта awd_flash@mail.ru

----------


## LivingStar

ДОБРОГО ДНЯ! Поделитесь пожалуйста курсами, кто какими может MyRezume2020@yandex.ru

----------


## Camashtli

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, курсом camashtli@gmail.com

----------


## Vcomp71

Перелезалейте

----------


## kvshik

Добрый день. Поделитесь плиз ссылкой kvshikrabota@gmail.com Спасибо большое

----------


## Viktor2020

Добрый день. Поделитесь плиз ссылкой drobovik70@mail.ru Спасибо большое

----------


## Leopoid

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ссылкой на курс iceteaks@bk.ru Огромное спасибо вам

----------


## Max_britva

Добрый день!
Поделитесь и мной, пожалуйста, brain.blblbl@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## TwinAlex

Будьте так любезны, поделитесь ссылкой на курс на почту twinalex@inbox.ru. Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Mahuaksk

Добрый день!
Отправьте пожалуйста курс на почту mahuaksk@gmail.com
в ответ могу отправить курсы по скд, кд, бсп

----------


## zzzirrad

Добрый вечер!  Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс!  prolab773@gmail.com

----------


## asdjjklm

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на курс на почту asdjjklm@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gfi

Уважаемый wetrow!!!! Спасибо что делитесь с нами данным курсом. Но есть огромная просьба!!! Выложите весь архив на яндекс диск или поджобное и раздайте ссылку для всех желающих. Качать через это говно что по ссылке весьма проблематично. Заранее Вам спасибо, респект как говорится и уважуха.

----------


## Alex1971S

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на курс на почту    help_1C@ukr.net.    Заранее спасибо!

----------


## redfredded

Пожалуйста вышлите ссылку на курс на почту redfredded@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!

----------


## doda666

Доброго времени суток, будьте добры скинуть ссылку на эл. почту ukraine.dennis@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## Sandrik2000

И мне пожалуйста!!! sandrik_2000@mail.ru

----------


## y22-k

Поделитесь пожалуйста на почту y22-k@ya.ru

----------


## modi77

Поделитесь пожалуйста на почту modi77@mail.ru

----------


## bsv.reg

Будьте добры скинуть ссылку на эл. почту bsv.reg@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## bsv.reg

Будьте добры скинуть ссылку на эл. почту bsv.reg@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## Rutberg307

Буду крайне признателен за ссылку, скинутую на электронную почту okos191@gmail.com
Спасибо большое!

----------


## kioto69

Будьте добры скинуть ссылку и мне))) на эл. почту 9408555@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## kioto69

Будьте добры скинуть ссылку и мне))) на эл. почту 9408555@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## neefe

Здравствуйте. Будьте добры скинуть ссылку и мне))) на эл. почту neefe@yandex.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## neefe

Здравствуйте. Будьте добры скинуть ссылку и мне))) на эл. почту neefe@yandex.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## jabberwock

Добрый день, будьте добры поделиться ссылкой

----------


## vadim0406

Здравствуйте, поделитесь ссылкой на курс v.04061990@gmail.com Огромное спасибо вам

----------


## Stieglitz

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой? 
ebala30002@mail.ru

----------


## mistervoron123

Здравствуйте! Можете пожалуйста поделиться ссылкой!? mistervoron@yandex.ru

----------


## mrbard

Здравствуйте. Можете поделиться ссылкой m.kanaev@mail.ru
Могу поделиться своими курсами, если интересно

----------


## Dima1205

Здравствуйте! Можете пожалуйста поделиться ссылкой!? dip1205@ya.ru

----------


## mrbard

У меня есть этот курс, но, там нет записи уроков 1-4 и с 15-18, сейчас вычитал что так оно и должно быть, напишите кто знает так ли это, я думал он не полноценный...

----------


## mrbard

У меня есть этот курс, но, там нет записи уроков 1-4 и с 15-18, сейчас вычитал что так оно и должно быть, напишите кто знает так ли это, я думал он не полноценный...

----------


## kines

> Тема:
> Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси
> +
> Бонусное занятие
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
> •Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
> •Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
> •Расширения конфигураций — разработка механизма проверки полей
> ...


Добрый день! Всех с Новым Годом! Автор или участники форума пожалуйста отправьте ссылку в личку

----------


## niki295

Здравствуйте.Скинте ссылку и мне))) на эл. почту konovod@bk.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## niki295

Что -то ничего нет ((

----------


## San335

Здравствуйте! Скиньте плиз ссылку? san335@mail.ru

----------


## dedok777

Добрый день!

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на leto20005@gmail.com

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## sexyura69

Всем привет! Отправьте, плиз, на почту iamdating@yandex.ru , Спасибо!!!

----------


## kvn_7

Будьте так любезны, поделитесь ссылкой на курс на почту tipo@ukr.net Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## freeman01111

Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста на gglu@amb-it.kz

----------


## burabay86

Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста на oshevchuk@gmail.com

----------


## bdkl

Комрады киньте на bdlk@mail.ru

----------


## Николай 1213

Всем привет) Призываю всех небезразличных поделиться с отчаянно нуждающемся на woflven@yandex.ru 
Заранее премного благодарен)

----------


## ilhom4950

Здравствуйте, Отправьте мне тоже пожалуйста на почту ilhom4950@yandex.ru. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## salex25

Будьте так любезны, поделитесь ссылкой на курс на почту s.ftm@mail.ru . Спасибо

----------


## salex25

Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста на s.ftm@mail.ru . Спасибо!!!

----------


## zavclubom

Скиньте ссылку пожалуйста на zavclubom@gmail.com . Спасибо!!!

----------


## Aldenta

Можно еще на почту vitaliy.aldenta@gmail.com. Спасибо :)

----------


## galde

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на почту galde.lab@gmail.com. Спасибо

----------


## jabberwock

Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на opiumdx@rambler.ru

----------


## validol2001

У кого есть возможность скиньте пожалуйста ссылку на validol2001@mail.ru

----------


## andy27

Просьба помочь ссылкой andydream@yandex.ru

----------


## yuranxy

присоединяюсь, скиньте пожалуйста курс yuranxy@inbox.ru . За ранее спасибо

----------


## Dakyel

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на почту Ema6348@yandex.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Deniska2k

И мне пожалуйста denkz-80@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Aspire12

Здравствуйте. поделитесь, пожалуйста ссылкой. pkpdv.nikita@gmail.com

----------


## AlekseyL_

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту offset@nextmail.ru спасибо!

----------


## deyanov

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту deyanov1986@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## deyanov

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту deyanov1986@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kolan1972

Здравствуйте. Будьте добры скинуть ссылку и мне))) на эл. почту nlozanikov@gmail.com
Благодарю!

----------


## MrPasternak

Если не затруднит - tdz2@ya.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## icipher2021

Добрый день.
Можно и мне на 707105@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## baltathar

Пришлите, пожалуйста, ссылку на почту baltathar@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## lexxxach

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на lexxxach@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Nestle

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на prest4095@gmail.com
Спасибо.

----------


## trollpg

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на trollpg55@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Castle

Просьба поделиться курсом castlevania1985@mail.ru
Спасибос

----------


## niyazovrus

> Тема:
> Разработка интерфейса и форм: обычные формы, управляемые формы, интерфейс Такси
> +
> Бонусное занятие
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.7
> •Обзор обновлений платформы 8.3.8
> •Внешние обработки заполнения для конфигураций на базе БСП
> •Обработка с открытием формы настройки (БСП 2.2 и 2.3)
> •Расширения конфигураций — разработка механизма проверки полей
> ...


Добрый день, можно обновить ссылку?

----------


## aknel74

Добрый день! Не удалось скачать повторите пожалуйста.

----------


## Pletzturra

Одни почты в сообщениях, скинули ли кому?=)

----------


## tot201

Камрады! Поделитесь ссылкой! И да пребудет с Вами попутный ветер в Вашу карму! :)  tes4t2019@gmail.com

----------


## niyazovrus

> Одни почты в сообщениях, скинули ли кому?=)


У сожалению, нет((

----------


## AKS555

Можно скинуть ссылку на почту aksmai@mail.ru   Пож-та))

----------


## GTA33

https://wdfiles.ru/2cef68
https://wdfiles.ru/88305a
https://wdfiles.ru/d31ed4

Интерфейсы и формы - курс от 2016 года

----------

Aleksandrr13 (18.10.2021), vasap (05.10.2021)

----------


## Aleksandrr13

Последняя ссылка не действительна( можете, пожалуйста, обновить?

----------


## GTA33

> Последняя ссылка не действительна( можете, пожалуйста, обновить?


https://wdfiles.ru/2cef68

----------

dayria79 (21.10.2021), Manskuly (19.10.2021)

----------


## Aleksandrr13

Огромное спасибо, что отвечаете на просьбы) но это не та ссылка. Работает ссылка на скачивание "Интерфейсы и формы", на скачивание "Модуль 1 - обычные формы".
Я так понимаю, что 3 ссылка была для скачивания Модуля 2 - управляемые формы. Можете эту ссылочку обновить?

----------


## GTA33

> Огромное спасибо, что отвечаете на просьбы) но это не та ссылка. Работает ссылка на скачивание "Интерфейсы и формы", на скачивание "Модуль 1 - обычные формы".
> Я так понимаю, что 3 ссылка была для скачивания Модуля 2 - управляемые формы. Можете эту ссылочку обновить?


https://wdfiles.ru/535c35 - управляемые формы
https://wdfiles.ru/88305a - обычные формы
https://wdfiles.ru/2cef68 - дополнительные материалы

----------


## Chesnok

> https://wdfiles.ru/535c35 - управляемые формы
> https://wdfiles.ru/88305a - обычные формы
> https://wdfiles.ru/2cef68 - дополнительные материалы


Добрый день.
А почему занятия начинаются не с 1-го в обоих модулях?

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день.
> А почему занятия начинаются не с 1-го в обоих модулях?


Не знаю ... выложил то что есть, сам не смотрел.

----------


## North dj

Невозможно скачать(

----------

fil_and (13.07.2022)

----------

